# cat 5 underground



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

"Flooded" cat 5e (or 6 or whatever). It's got a different jacket and it's filled with goop to prevent water infiltration and wicking. Works great but the goop sucks when you have to punch down the ends.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Go to your supply house and tell them you need outdoor/underground cat5e 4pair. Tell them you need an icky-pic (gel in the cable) cleaning kit too. Be prepared to have your hands waterproof for the rest of the day even if you clean it...


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the powdered form of goo? It looks like flour or baby powder until it gets wet. Phone guy gave me a roll of underground cat3, and it does goo up, but I'm not sure there is enough in there to stop water.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

te12co2w said:


> What is the underground version of cat 5e called? This will be in conduit, class 1. div 1. I am guessing cat 5e is not rated for underground itself. Is that true? Thanks


Good advise on the wire but will the power be Class 2 and satisfy Art 725?

Class 1 Div 1 might need safety barriers etc.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

just get direct burial cat5.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*thanks*

I guess the control guy is going to supply the wire. From Fuelmaster control, all the way back to the server. 
We are to install the conduit and pull wire.


----------

